# Effexor- Best SSRI/SNRI?



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

So I have tried all of the SSRI's. My doctor now wants to put me on Effexor, because she has had good results with patients she says. Does anyone think that this is probably the most powerful of the SSRI/SNRI's? I am just sick of going through the SSRI merry-go-round, as none of them have done anything for me. Remeron didnt do a damn thing either. Im thinking MAOI's are the only think that are going to help my social anxiety/depression. Anyone had success with Effexor?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Effexor was helpful for me. However, I got a much better effect when it was combined with Klonopin.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Cymbalta is supposed to be the better of the two simply because it starts the NRI action sooner and in lower doses than effexor.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

FearNoMore said:


> Effexor was helpful for me. However, I got a much better effect when it was combined with Klonopin.


Im taking Klonopin right now, so hopefully it will be a good combo.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Cymbalta is supposed to be the better of the two simply because it starts the NRI action sooner and in lower doses than effexor.


Excellent, ill have to ask my doc about that.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

to tooker
effexor is different to the SSRIs so try it, it may work for you
no antidepressants are stronger, it all depends on the dose, with effexor, the usual range is from about 75 to 300


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

arthur56 said:


> no antidepressants are stronger


You mean no SSRI/SNRI's are stronger right?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

The best med, is the one that works for you. What works for me, may not work for you and vice versa.

I'm on effexor, for depression I thought Wellbutron worked better (for me).


----------



## seattleguy35 (Dec 14, 2005)

To be honest,

Effexor was HELL for me when I was withdrawing from it... (twice) but it works BEST for me out of all medicines so far. 

I used to think Zoloft was the best, but now with Effexor AND Klonopin has "stabilized" my anxiety/depression. Yes, it's still there, but it's more stabilized and I can function..... 

I'm not certain if I am correct on this one... Anyone correct me if I am wrong?

Paxil is supposedly to be the MOST potent antidepressant.. and on the bottom.. Prozac is he weakest antidepressant....

In order that I know from most potent to weakest for AD's.

Paxil
Effexor/Cymbalta
Zoloft
Lexapro/Celexa
Prozac

Others might know more? 

SeattleGuy35


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

arthur56 said:


> no antidepressants are stronger


I disagree, try taking effexor and remeron together at any reasonable doses. It doesnt matter if you're responding to the meds because your brain is getting assaulted by such a massive amount of neurotransmitters you can barely remember your own name. Sort of like living in a dream.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

D.B. Cooper said:


> arthur56 said:
> 
> 
> > no antidepressants are stronger


I disagree, try taking effexor and remeron together at any reasonable doses. It doesnt matter if you're responding to the meds because your brain is getting assaulted by such a massive amount of neurotransmitters you can barely remember your own name. Sort of like living in a dream.[/quote

Or how about an MAOI such as Nardil or Parnate. From what I have heard, they are the strongest anti-depressants out there.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

No do not take MAOI's unless you are prepared to restrict yourself from certain foods and medications and do not mind putting on weight. 
The doctors, even the many psychiatrists i have seen all said "no way" when i asked about various types of MAOI's because of their side effects. They are not a magic pill, and okay they work for some people but i would definitely try SNRI medications first.



Effexor for me is a *3/5* because it reduced anxiety and depressive feelings and helped immensely but there is always a draw back and catch on any med and this medication has one as well and i know coming off it is meant to be awful :/ but i could not be on it for the rest of my life anymore like i thought i could, its just not good long term


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Effexor was useless for me at the 225 level even when combined with maxed dosage wellbutrin and a Benzo. Discontinuation of effexor was hell to deal with too so be prepared for it when it comes like others have said.

But others have had a lot of success with it so hopefully you do as well good luck.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank god Effexor didnt work for me or else i would of have gone thru hell getting off it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've been offered Effexor XR 3 times so far and flat out rejected it every time. I can't be bothered to go through withdrawals every day I miss a pill by as little as 2 hours, screw that!


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

D.B. Cooper said:


> I disagree, try taking effexor and remeron together at any reasonable doses. It doesnt matter if you're responding to the meds because your brain is getting assaulted by such a massive amount of neurotransmitters you can barely remember your own name. Sort of like living in a dream.


You hit the nail on the head. When I was on those two that's exactly what it was like. A total slow motion bubble of liquid like dream state. In an unpleasant absent minded way. If it were positive on the other hand that would have been cool.

As for Effexor, I say it's ok. For many it's a miracle drug, for some it sucks. For me 40mg Paxil was stronger, 200mg Zoloft was more activating, Effexor is just in between. I'm on 225 and I feel blah, 5 months now. But a bit less blah than I did without it. I need to try 375mg before I give it the proper rate.

Wellbutrin was the most activating of them all. Combined with an SSRI to balance the negative effects.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

If I was to try meds again (not likely) I think I would like to try effexor but I heard it can actually increase anxiety and is a ***** to withdraw from.

But as other are saying the best med is the one that works for YOU and everyone reacts differently to these things. Its trial and error really


----------



## areq1987 (Jul 10, 2010)

For me Effexor XR (Efectin ER) was good for depression and GAD on 150mg, but for SA and panic attacks did nothing. Better for SA and panic attakcs for me is paroxetine currently 30mg.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Tried effexor..found it very anxiety pvovoking. I gave it a few months and quit. I didn't like the effect it was producing. I tried celexa..it reved up my anxiety alot and after 4 months of no benefit and increased anxiety I gave up. Tried paxil for a week at 10mg couldn't handle it. After being on a certain med for a few weeks you can see how they are working for you and tell if there right or not. I have started zoloft last week and today is day 7 on 50mg.. can't seem to notice any side effects yet. My sleep has majorly improved and I had a bit of increased anxiety the first 4 days. It's only today I actually got a couple of "breaks" you could call it from the anxiety. So I think in time the zoloft will be of much help. It's the only ssri that I still feel my self on. It's like I'm not being medicated at all. I yawn a bit for the first couple of hours after taking it but nothing serious. Sex drive was a bit low for the first 3 days and now it's the same as before. I feel this is the one for me. effexor,celexa,zoloft and other antidepressants will affect you differently. Effexor increases serotonin and noradrenaline, celexa increases serotonin, and zoloft increases serotonin but also has a mild dopamine increasing effect. they say the reuptake ability of zoloft isnt involved in its AD effect but I definetly think it plays a major factor.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Effexor helped with depression but increased anxiety and my SA. I had to take 3mg of klonopin with it for anxiety support. I didn't want to be on 2 meds for social anxiety and depression so I switched to zoloft. It has allowed me to cut my klonopin dose to 0.5 mg a day...amazing


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

seattleguy35 said:


> To be honest,
> 
> Effexor was HELL for me when I was withdrawing from it... (twice) but it works BEST for me out of all medicines so far.
> 
> ...


There are studies now published showing Zoloft and Lexapro are the most equally both the most effective antidepressants. They used a few AD's too not just ssri's in the study


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Effexor was hell to withdraw from and I have withdrawn from 4mg klonopin. It seems that it has weak effects on NE until fairly high doses. 

It didnt help me at all, it made me hyper and irritable and it cost 100$ per bottle with insurance. 

I have never tried Cymbalta but it looks very promising for an SNRI drug. Perhaps when its generic I will try it. Very balanced reuptake inhibition.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been on Effexor for a while and it's been working really well for me, I rarely get down on myself and am more positive in my outlook. Doesn't do anything for anxiety though, but obviously an antidepressant wouldn't.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

D.B. Cooper said:


> I disagree, try taking effexor and remeron together at any reasonable doses. It doesnt matter if you're responding to the meds because your brain is getting assaulted by such a massive amount of neurotransmitters you can barely remember your own name. Sort of like living in a dream.


I'm on effexor and remeron at the moment actually, but I don't feel like that, I just feel 'normal' and yes I remember my own name :teeth.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

DyingInTheOutside said:


> I've been on Effexor for a while and it's been working really well for me, I rarely get down on myself and am more positive in my outlook. Doesn't do anything for anxiety though, but obviously an antidepressant wouldn't.


Glad that the effexor is working well for you! It's good to find a med that suits you. I take zoloft an antidepressant and I have been able to drop a 6 year clonazepam addiction (4mg a day) so saying antidepressants don't help anxiety is untrue they have helped me anxiety wise more than any benzo.


----------



## noname85 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Effexor plus Guanfacine anyone????*

Effexor increased my anxiety (even though i waited two or three months to see if i will adjust to the drug.. still, it didnt go away) ... the higher the dose , the higher the social anxiety problem. Was ok for depression, motivation, and mainly it was the most "clear" drug in terms of my cognitive functions. Effexor's Social Anxiety may have to do with its action on norepinephrine(noradrenaline).

Paroxetine was fine for SA , but sedating/unmotivating, not the best for my depression/motivation.

Zoloft seems fine, but Effexor was better for motivation and everything seemed crystal-clear on it (cognition-wise). I mean.. with Effexor I do not feel that my studying abilities are a bit slower. While with Zoloft or especially with Paroxetine I do feel that foggy state.

Bupropion addition to Zoloft , combined, seems superb for depression but still I feel that the foggy state (when studying etc) doesnt go away despite the addition of bupropion. Also, sweaty palms etc and mild anxiety appears.. (less or similar anxiety/sweaty palms with what i experienced at LOW dose of effexor)

So...

Effexor seemed to be the most "clear" drug for my cognition.. U know, I was feeling like when I was not on any medication.. So I WANT TO BE ABLE TO USE MY 100% OF MY POTENTIAL WHEN STUDYING.. but it's sweaty palms/sympathetic system activation/SOCIAL ANXIETY that it causes is a drawback.

---ANYONE TRIED COMBINING EFFEXOR WITH GUANFACINE(TENEX/INTUIV/GENERIC) etc ?????
(to reduce effexor's S.A. / norepinephrine problems)---

ps1. Currently on 100mg Zoloft.. it seems fine, but still this SSRI "cognitive-fog" (even though it is much milder that paroxetine's cognitive-fog) is there.. Effexor didnt have that at all.. but s.a. increase(etc. etc.) was BAD.. so i quit effexor.

ps2. Gunafacine is still not marketed in Europe so I cannot obtain it... (and also I cannot find guanfacine online... it needs a U.S./Canadian doctor prescription). Clonidine makde me feel sedated and mainly depressed(a lot) when it was combined with effexor, though it stopped the sweating(!) etc etc..


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Effexor was the best anti-depressant I was on. I'd avoid Paxil like the plauge.


----------



## noname85 (Jan 9, 2011)

MBL said:


> Effexor was the best anti-depressant I was on. I'd avoid Paxil like the plauge.


Why would YOU avoid it?
I am interested to hear of your experience..

Paxil made me feel "cognitivelly slow" towards the end oh the three years that I was using it... Apathy, lack of personal efficiency on mentally very demanding tasks etc

U?

Though it was the best for SOCIAL anxiety.

Anyone ever combined GUANFACINE(tenex) and VENLAFAXINE(effexor) here???


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

tooker said:


> So I have tried all of the SSRI's. My doctor now wants to put me on Effexor, because she has had good results with patients she says. Does anyone think that this is probably the most powerful of the SSRI/SNRI's? I am just sick of going through the SSRI merry-go-round, as none of them have done anything for me. Remeron didnt do a damn thing either. Im thinking MAOI's are the only think that are going to help my social anxiety/depression. Anyone had success with Effexor?


Keep in mind there are alot of supplements/nootropics that are very beneficial. They can be used as an adjunct to meds.!!


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Lexapro, 5-10 mgs in conjunction with GABAergic med. along with Dex. if you wanna go that route.Throw in some nootropics,supplements and a good diet and exercise!!


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm on Pristiq (desvenlafaxine), the new Effexor (I think, too lazy to open a new tab to check).


I just realised what an earlier poster said about missing your dose by as little as two hours... perhaps THAT'S why I've been getting headaches on this stuff!


It removes the "fear" of social situations for me. But it doesn't provide me the energy/enthusiasm to be engaging. I would still think something is needed to 'pep' me up to be more outgoing.

It does give me headaches and anxiety when I don't take it on time... most nights I remember, sometimes I forget (maybe once a week... tardy, I know). Also, sometimes I'll take it at 8PM, sometimes at midnight. I think this is not a good idea, since now it's only just clicked that this might be causing the headaches! Withdrawal is going to be a ***** :teeth

Motivation is not too bad on Pristiq... mostly normal. Lexapro for me was bad for motivation/energy.

Sometimes I get mild anxiety on this stuff... something I've never had. It's almost like I stress over small things, things that don't even matter. And logically I know they don't matter... but the feeling of "OMGWTFSH!T" is there. This comes and goes from time to time. Maybe once every couple of days.

Sex drive is -2/10 though. I've posted elsewhere I feel like I have no penis anymore  Sex drive is extremely low, with fleeting surges of desire back to normal levels - but they're extremely short-lived. 

What else? Hmm... drinking. I drink quite heavily on this stuff, and I'm mostly fine. Apparently one night I got super drunk and flopped my willy out on camera (embarassing)... another night I felt normal and had a nice warm shower, brushed my teeth and read a bit before going to sleep after a whole night of clubbing and heavy drinking. I can't really say how I am with alcohol because sometimes I'm fine, sometimes I'm not! Note this is only for heavy drinking... at normal levels (i.e. not binge-ing) you'll be fine.


That being said, I can definitely say I would prefer to be medication-free. Even with the slight benefit of reduced fear in social situations, there's nothing quite like that clearness you have with a drug-free lifestyle. I'm working towards that... unless a quick trial of Wellbutrin (as soon as I can convince my doctor to trial me on it) proves super highly motivating, without the anxiety issues some people complain about!  Drug-free clearness might be great, but it will always come second to drug-induced wiredness with unflappable motivation :boogie


x


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Dr House said:


> I've been offered Effexor XR 3 times so far and flat out rejected it every time. I can't be bothered to go through withdrawals every day I miss a pill by as little as 2 hours, screw that!


Yeah :yes you are right, and you are fortunate enough to be on other medications which are more powerful and less addictive or difficult to come off than effexor is.
If i could do it all over again i would be inclined to say "no thanks" because i know there are potent SNRI/SSRI's out there with little to no withdrawal effects and i have a lot of success with my TCA pamelor so yeah i kind of wish i could stop

They have good effects on anxiety and work well for binge eating disorder and other eating disorders, they do act as a slight stimulant too at first so you have energy and motivation but they are not effective in treating severe depression

the biggest issue with effexor tends to be withdrawal from them, even switching meds which can be done with SSRI's as i did, is really difficult on effexor, i mean i could easily switch from fluoxetine to paxil and from paxil to effexor but i have never experienced withdrawals' like this before, and that was dropping from 300 to 150 so i am terrified of whats going to come.

My advice would be to taper slowly off these and introduce something else like an antidepressant with less withdrawal effects and maybe a short term sedation pill like klonopin or zopiclone, because doing this alone is hell :afr


----------



## Brenkay (Aug 28, 2011)

*Effexor worked the best for me*

Hi, I've been prescribed Lexapro, Paxil, Effexor and right now I am on Prozac. Effexor worked best for me, but I had to stop taking it over one year ago because I was laid off from my job and lost my insurance, the cost would have been $145 for one month supply of 75mg. I was diagnosed over 10 years ago with GAD and have started and stopped meds throughout this time period.

After not taking anything for a year, suffering with my symtoms I started to do some research on my exact symptoms; shaky voice, hard to breathe, dizziness and the feeling that I had a ton of bricks on my chest when I socialized with others. This is when I finally realized that I have social anxiety, but this happens to me all the time whether I am talking to my close family members, friends or total strangers. I am not afraid of talking to anyone, have no problem in crowds, and in my mind have the confidence I need to do whatever I am doing at the time of the anxiety. So I am totally confused as to why I get so anxious over the stupidest things. If I could hide the issue from others I would not even worry about it, but my voice gets so shaky that I sound like a squeeky toy and it makes me sound like a total incompetent idiot. I try hard to control it, but I just can't do it. I've been taking prozac for over 2 months and the only thing it does for me is make me sleepy. I've read that what I need is a beta blocker. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice for me???:no


----------



## noname85 (Jan 9, 2011)

SAD,GAD,etc titles that have been made to make our and the physician's life easier. Think of it as a continuum , rather than isolated anxiety disorders. You may have a few symptoms from gad and a few from SAD, seems that this is the case with you. Beta blocker ? Well , who knows until u try . Do play with meds, if effexor extended release 75mg worked the best for you , GO FOR IT! Why experiment since you already found the med that worked ? :s try switch to a generic extended release version to cut costs, and yes a generic version of Effexor XR/XL/ER(or whatever, there r all basically interchangable) will work better than a complately different branded drug that didn't work for you (eg Prozac). FIND a way to pay for venlafaxine extended release. Do not play with other meds since it worked , hm? Or even Import it from Canada perhaps at a cheaper price. Generics from reputable producers work the same but do not go for other crap generics' brands just because they are one cent cheaper.

Beta blocker is not gonna be effective for ever .. Is not the first line treatment for your case , they r usually used in combination , add on treatment , the cherry on the cake , not the cake itself.



Brenkay said:


> Hi, I've been prescribed Lexapro, Paxil, Effexor and right now I am on Prozac. Effexor worked best for me, but I had to stop taking it over one year ago because I was laid off from my job and lost my insurance, the cost would have been $145 for one month supply of 75mg. I was diagnosed over 10 years ago with GAD and have started and stopped meds throughout this time period.
> 
> After not taking anything for a year, suffering with my symtoms I started to do some research on my exact symptoms; shaky voice, hard to breathe, dizziness and the feeling that I had a ton of bricks on my chest when I socialized with others. This is when I finally realized that I have social anxiety, but this happens to me all the time whether I am talking to my close family members, friends or total strangers. I am not afraid of talking to anyone, have no problem in crowds, and in my mind have the confidence I need to do whatever I am doing at the time of the anxiety. So I am totally confused as to why I get so anxious over the stupidest things. If I could hide the issue from others I would not even worry about it, but my voice gets so shaky that I sound like a squeeky toy and it makes me sound like a total incompetent idiot. I try hard to control it, but I just can't do it. I've been taking prozac for over 2 months and the only thing it does for me is make me sleepy. I've read that what I need is a beta blocker. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice for me???:no


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Brenkay said:


> Hi, I've been prescribed Lexapro, Paxil, Effexor and right now I am on Prozac. Effexor worked best for me, but I had to stop taking it over one year ago because I was laid off from my job and lost my insurance, the cost would have been $145 for one month supply of 75mg. I was diagnosed over 10 years ago with GAD and have started and stopped meds throughout this time period.
> 
> After not taking anything for a year, suffering with my symtoms I started to do some research on my exact symptoms; shaky voice, hard to breathe, dizziness and the feeling that I had a ton of bricks on my chest when I socialized with others. This is when I finally realized that I have social anxiety, but this happens to me all the time whether I am talking to my close family members, friends or total strangers. I am not afraid of talking to anyone, have no problem in crowds, and in my mind have the confidence I need to do whatever I am doing at the time of the anxiety. So I am totally confused as to why I get so anxious over the stupidest things. If I could hide the issue from others I would not even worry about it, but my voice gets so shaky that I sound like a squeeky toy and it makes me sound like a total incompetent idiot. I try hard to control it, but I just can't do it. I've been taking prozac for over 2 months and the only thing it does for me is make me sleepy. I've read that what I need is a beta blocker. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice for me???:no


CBT
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_behavioral_therapy


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Effexor is a one way road. Yes, it works for some, (even helped me a bit) but as a result of increased anxiety and acute withdrawal I increased my benzo and hypnotic usage. 

All these addictive prescriptions in me at once... hell I might as well be taking opiates for my anxiety/depression.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Himi Jendrix said:


> I have never tried Cymbalta but it looks very promising for an SNRI drug. Perhaps when its generic I will try it. Very balanced reuptake inhibition.


Yeah Cymbalta seems interesting, except for the liver thing.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Beta blockers prevent the appearance of the symptoms you mentioned. You still feel the same way inside, but there is no outward sign of it.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

effexor , when i was in the nut hospital i was put on effexor an the nurse said , i havent given a patient this for a long time. So i think its out of favour now, because of the withdrawl.:yes


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr House said:


> I've been offered Effexor XR 3 times so far and flat out rejected it every time. I can't be bothered to go through withdrawals every day I miss a pill by as little as 2 hours, screw that!


Withdrawal already when you take it 2 hours later than on the day before!?!


I get up at different times all the time. It might be that I get up at 10 AM or I might sleep til 3 PM. Does this mean I'd have to get up during the night to always take it at the same time? This is insane. What kind of **** is this? Why didn't my doctor tell me about this? This is ridiculous. :bash


----------



## Clenghat (Aug 22, 2012)

norad said:


> Withdrawal already when you take it 2 hours later than on the day before!?!
> 
> 
> I get up at different times all the time. It might be that I get up at 10 AM or I might sleep til 3 PM. Does this mean I'd have to get up during the night to always take it at the same time? This is insane. What kind of **** is this? Why didn't my doctor tell me about this? This is ridiculous. :bash


Signed up just to answer you  no the withdrawal isnt that bad., i take the meds allways before i go to bed, and if i miss the bed time dose and it goes half a day you might start feeling it. But its more in the 8-12h range.. Allthough i take remeron aswell., works wonders depessive wise, but aint to good on anxieties..

I found that alchohol counters the effect from that combo tho, so be careful with that. With the first drinks you "get down" so to speak. But doesent increase the effects from alchohol, so you can safelly have a beer or 12+ 

Allso opiates eliminates the effect on effexor and other ssri`s., i had cronic pain a few years, and zoloft, effexor had no effect what so ever. But then again, depression wise i didnt need em.

With that said, im trying to quit the meds tonight. Im having a few glasses of wine (for a better sleep) and im quite curious of what tomorrow will bring  ill keep you posted., Iv tried a day before, and im expecting head aces


----------



## Clenghat (Aug 22, 2012)

Experience shocks, and very mild head aches., but nothing to serious., im expecting it to subside in the coming days 

But a good rule of thumb is to lower the dose by 20% over a spand of a month, until you are on zero, to avoid the bi effects. Im doing this without down scale, due to time


----------



## Clenghat (Aug 22, 2012)

But after reading abit on the interweb, i found that some patients experienced alot of side effects when detoxing. This is a very powerful drug, and some might detox worse than others. Its not to be taken with mild depression.

I might be "lucky", or just resiliant, i dont know, but the detox isnt to bad in my case, and i whent cold turkey from 75mg venlafaxin a day. 

The doctor adviced me to take venlafaxin instead of the standard effexor pills, because it worked better is what she said. Its the same substance but it might have been a better drug all together. If your thinking about effexor, ask for venlafaxin Krka 75mg. And subliment it with remeron if you are very depressed. Worked for me, and the detox isnt to bad. But still in the early stages, and ill update you in the coming week.

Good luck!


----------



## Clenghat (Aug 22, 2012)

It whent well :clap took about a week for the "brain shocks" to give in. But the biggest issue i had was sleep. Could not sleep the first days, but now, slowly im getting better and better nights of sleep. My mind is "clear" for the first time in 7 years, and my depression/anxiety luckely isnt to bad.

All in all i wrote this experience, so you could see the detox side of effexor, wich in medication point of view, wasent too bad. And on basis of that i would recomend effexor w/remeron as an antidepression medication, with a very mild effect towards anxiety. But ofc if your sensitive to detox, i would look for alternatives.


----------

